# Neve em Bragança_1 de Fevereiro de 2009



## Brigantia (1 Fev 2009 às 20:02)

Boas, 

Ora aqui ficam algumas fotos de mais um nevão na região de Bragança.

Este Inverno está a ser brutal e ainda só agora entramos em Fevereiro.

Nevou durante grande parte da noite e por vezes de forma muito intensa

De manhã a chuva apareceu e começou a derreter a grande acumulação da noite.

Á tarde os campos á volta da cidade ainda apresentavam este cenário...











































Que dizer mais deste Inverno


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 20:10)

Ainda só faz pouco mais de 2 meses que aí estive, e já estou cheio de saudades dessas paisagens...


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2009 às 21:42)

Há duas semanas estive aí, mas não houve mesmo nada (nós também não fomos a Bragança para ver a neve )

Para isso, o *Dan* e o *Zoelae 13* levou-nos a dar umas voltas pelas serras brigantinas cheias de neve 

Este Outono-Inverno, está a ser inesquesivel, em termos de neve


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

Bela aventura!!!

Foi um nevão intenso, em que apenas faltou o frio...

Na Lama Grande, no cimo de Montezinho, deve ter acumulado toneladas de neve..




***************


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 22:49)

Excelentes fotos 

Mais um nevão  Aqui na cidade a queda de neve durou poucas horas, mas deixou uma acumulação razoável. Parece que para a semana há mais.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

Mais uns belos postais a juntar à bela colecção das imagens fabulosas de Bragança!

Em grande Brigantia


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 10:42)

Eu não sou invejoso, eu não sou invejoso, eu não sou AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




Agora a sério, parabéns mais uma vez... E que grande Inverno!!


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2009 às 14:59)

Belas fotos

Daqui a pouco coloco aqui algumas fotos que tirei durante a madrugada apartir da minha janela


----------



## jpmartins (2 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Grandes fotos Brigantia


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2009 às 19:36)

Parabéns pelas Belíssimas fotos Brigantia!! Este Inverno tem sido sempre a somar!


----------



## Fil (2 Fev 2009 às 21:05)

Eu também fui dar uma volta à tarde por essa mesma estrada e tirei umas fotos parecidas com as tuas..  Queria ir em direcção a Gondesende mas a estrada estava cheia de neve e não me atrevi. Boas fotos


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

Que mais palavras dizer sobre este Inverno... só de pensar o que ainda vem nos próximos 8 dias...

Eu já contei 8 episódios importantes de neve até agora.... uma festança!


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos
> 
> Daqui a pouco coloco aqui algumas fotos que tirei durante a madrugada apartir da minha janela



Continuamos a aguardar  



É verdade mais um evento fantástico ai pela vossa zona! Este ano até enjoam .

E venham de lá mais umas nevadas e um *nevãozão* a sério! .

Belas fotos de uma região linda até mais não! 

Obrigado Brigantia!


----------



## psm (3 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

Boas fotos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

Belíssimas fotografias, *Brigantia*. 
Quando estivemos por aí não nevou, mas logo dois dias depois Bragança viu neve.
E parece que o 1º de Fevereiro também foi dia de festa.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2009 às 19:23)

Como prometido aqui ficam as fotos da neve na madrugada do dia 1 de Fevereiro, apartir da minha janela.
Não são nada de especial mas fica o registo


----------



## Brigantia (5 Fev 2009 às 20:30)

MSantos disse:


> Como prometido aqui ficam as fotos da neve na madrugada do dia 1 de Fevereiro, apartir da minha janela.
> Não são nada de especial mas fica o registo




Bons registos *MSantos*


Foi o maior nevão do Inverno em Bragança, mas também foi dos que teve o degelo mais rápido.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2009 às 20:55)

Brigantia disse:


> Bons registos *MSantos*
> 
> 
> Foi o maior nevão do Inverno em Bragança, mas também foi dos que teve o degelo mais rápido.



Obrigado

A chuva da manhã provocou um degelo muito rapido


----------



## Z13 (5 Fev 2009 às 21:51)

Bons registos!! Mesmo na hora certa!


Ainda estavas acordado, ou já estavas acordado??




***************


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2009 às 22:11)

Muito boas fotos mesmo   intocáveis.


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2009 às 22:48)

E não foram mais que umas 3 ou 4 horas a nevar.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Belo nevão!!! Sensação incrivel ver as ruas assim não ??? Ver as fotos ...é estar ai!!! (Mais ou menos) Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

Tudo branquinho!
Que espectáculo! 

Disso é que não tens em Linda-a-Velha.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2009 às 01:21)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Bons registos!! Mesmo na hora certa!
> 
> 
> Ainda estavas acordado, ou já estavas acordado??
> ...



Acordei a meio da noite e vi que estava a nevar bastante Peguei na maquina e tirei umas fotos. 
Eram quase 5 da manhã e eu à janela a tirar fotos da neve



			
				AnDré disse:
			
		

> Tudo branquinho!
> Que espectáculo!
> 
> Disso é que não tens em Linda-a-Velha.



Pois infelizmente não

O meu avatar mostra a mesma rua no nevão de 28 de Novembro, o primeiro deste Outono/Inverno


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 09:51)

Realmente fotos carregadas do elemento branco e em grande quantidade! Obrigado


----------

